# who would win this fight?



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

just a little more room to get the old post count up









I think we'd win for sure


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

please refer to this post over on p-fish to see my reasoning.

~Will.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> please refer to this post over on p-fish to see my reasoning.
> 
> ~Will.

















lol


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

So is that Umbriferum and he started a thread to show his body off? Or was this all just a joke and it's not him?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Damn he is a big dude!








has it covered.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

long story . . . his avatar is that guy from mortal combat with 4 arms . . . so under his name, the mosd/admins put "shirtless, alone in al elevator"

then josh (serrasalamus) posted 2 pics of himself (*shudders*) shirtless in an elevator

THEN umbi came back with pics of himself shirtless in an elevator . . . get it??

~Will.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

ok


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

skizm jazim


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

But what's the fight about the forums in the poll?

I don't get that part of it.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

why is ther an "other" if this hypothetical fight is to be between p-fish and p-fury?









~Will.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

pfish.net, wtf is pfish.net........lol







p-fury


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one word s-t-e-r-i-o-d-s

thats what some of my friends look like at the gym
they juice up every day







i cant stand watching that needle go in


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

OMFG! i just looked at that link. That Machete guy kicks ass!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> why is ther an "other" if this hypothetical fight is to be between p-fish and p-fury?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what i was wondering as well


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

meat, gristle and fat


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

steroid me no likey lol


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> But what's the fight about the forums in the poll?
> 
> I don't get that part of it.


 It's called post whoring my good friend.

Oh and before you guys start mouthing about Umbriferum, you might wanna talk to him first. kthxbye


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah post whores


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

umbri is my bitch.









damn aussie.









Josh too...









Damn pumpkin.









You guys wish you could take pictures of yourselves in elevators, dont lie. Admit it. Denial is a horrible horrible thing... lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think this guy is on to something..... Where's Judazz naked in an elevator? Or a topless Gurke displaying his flab-ridden hairy chest? Or Insinuasian showing his REAL breasts for a change?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Delusional said:


> You guys wish you could take pictures of yourselves in elevators, dont lie. Admit it. Denial is a horrible horrible thing... lol


 It's denile!!!


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ah you like the PFury Smilies I see. I agree they are a superior form of smiley, handcrafted by enslaved Dutch children in the Netherlands for the exclusive use of Fury.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ours are from the slightly inferior Cathy Lee Gifford sweat shops in Asia. Though we did spring for some custom made ones...can't tell you from where though, then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah i like this one









it looks like a crack adict gone mad.......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats this thread really about??







You guys really do love to start drama just for kicks


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whats this thread really about??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This coming from a guy with spam under his name.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this thread really about??
> ...


 Hey thats a peacefull SPAM. Notice the whole group doing the River Dance of joy


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hey thats a peacefull SPAM. Notice the whole group doing the River Dance of joy


 I'm not sure that's something I'd be proud of.....


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whats this thread really about??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys? Hmmm...

Excuse me but anyone who can *READ* can see that this thread was started by *a pfury member* openly trying to whore his post count and antagonize another _"who would win pfury vs. pfish"_ subject.

Read before you open your mouth and place "general" blame on a group of people.

Want to pin drama starting on someone? Try directing your comments to the proper source.

Thanks, buh bye.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thats a peacefull SPAM. Notice the whole group doing the River Dance of joy
> ...


I have no choice







I automatically became Innes SPAM groupie after 3000 posts


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh, and by the way.... for the individual who started this thread.

Remove your head from your as$, this has been done over and over again. And last time I checked, threads like this were not allowed. Its pure stupidity.









We've all got the same common goals, people like you just wish to create drama and conflict among a group of people for the pure amusment. Lame.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Del, I changed my mind. I am going to drop a plane on your ass.

It could be worse Rhom...I'm not sure how, but there must be something worse.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

SWEET!

I prefer the boeing 777 class planes....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

You'll get what I give you, and there's no inflight movie beyatch!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

umbriferium doesnt do roids.

we would win anyway, our sheer size outnumbers you horribly.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Damn, and I was looking forward to stale peanuts and catching "DIE HARD" for the fiftyseventh time.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Drew said:


> umbriferium doesnt do roids.
> 
> we would win anyway, our sheer size outnumbers you horribly.


 Plus one wookie and a pumpkin-headed Jew.

Tell you what, I'll make you pay for the peanuts.


----------



## Bootlegged (Jul 27, 2003)

POST NUMBA 2!!!!!!!!!!!1 -_-


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > umbriferium doesnt do roids.
> ...


 *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Delusional said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this thread really about??
> ...










First of all, before you pour your heart out and start pump'in yourself up to tell me what I should be aware of.. stop and take a breather. If you noticed the emoticons at the end of my statment, you would see a happy ones (














) that do not look anywhere close to being serious, just as you are with your reply trying to quote me.

Yes, I am a member at PFURY but at the same time a member of PFISH whom knowingly has a solid idea that alot of folks in here ARE members of both also. From noobs to admins, you can def count your fingers that I have an idea who's who in here and which threads are made for what reasons.

So chill out, dont jump the gun, and dont get mad like a jealous bf who just noticed his gf checking out another guy

No hard feelings man *soft punch on the shoulder*







Keep up the good sales w/ Ps


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

*soft kick in the groin*









None at all....










lol


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Holy crap. I am so confused about all this it isn't even funny.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Holy crap. I am so confused about all this it isn't even funny.


 as you should be. (-mark)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Can you guys ever turn down your testosterone of whos better than who?!







Its just a site you dont need to take things personal.

This thread is


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

u sure?


----------

